# JD 2955 Drive Shaft to Hydraulic Pump



## Ace Parker (Sep 21, 2020)

Recently rebuilt the Hydraulic Pump on my JD 2955. Upon connecting the drive shaft to the pump I noticed the Pump side shaft was splined but the Drive Shaft side was smooth in side the drive shaft. Is that normal? Why would one side be splined and the inside of the shaft be smooth. I would have thought that both sides would be splined much like a PTO shaft connection. Is this like the weak link or something so the shaft can spin on the spline if its in a bind?


----------



## Ace Parker (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Would really appreciate to be able to ask you some questions about your pump. I own a 2955 with hydraulic problems. Steve


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Steve. You may be better off starting your own post that will keep your issues and resolutions together. This thread is a couple of years old.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree about replying to old threads vs initiating a new thread.. I still think threads should be locked to any new replies after 3 or so months.

Steve 
Welcome to the TF
What is the hyd problem with your 2955? Is your 2955 open station or cab model?


----------

